# what happens with your uk benefits?



## Leeti (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi myself and my partner are looking into moving to spain. My partner will be working but i cant and at the moment i receive disability. I get both components at high rate. Will i continue receiving this from the uk or will i be entitled to disability in spain? I have no knowledge on this situation so as much info as possible would be helpful?

Also if my partner is working full time and takes up residency do i have to take up residency if im there with him? We will be renting the first year to see if we definitely like it and if we do we will be buying the next year or when financially able. Ti x


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Leeti said:


> Hi myself and my partner are looking into moving to spain. My partner will be working but i cant and at the moment i receive disability. I get both components at high rate. Will i continue receiving this from the uk or will i be entitled to disability in spain? I have no knowledge on this situation so as much info as possible would be helpful?
> 
> Also if my partner is working full time and takes up residency do i have to take up residency if im there with him? We will be renting the first year to see if we definitely like it and if we do we will be buying the next year or when financially able. Ti x



Hi there,

Afraid to say that as far as i'm aware you are entitled to no benefits here as you have not contributed to the Spanish social security system and the Uk side of things i think that you are not entitled to uk benefit either if you no longer live there.
This i suppose depends on whether you stay listed in uk or in spain it is a very dicey area to muck around with and comes with consequences.
There are people on the forum with more knowledge than me plus if you the search facility on the forum i think the subject have been covered a few times.

Good luck with things.

D


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

DROOBY said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Afraid to say that as far as i'm aware you are entitled to no benefits here as you have not contributed to the Spanish social security system and the Uk side of things i think that you are not entitled to uk benefit either if you no longer live there.
> This i suppose depends on whether you stay listed in uk or in spain it is a very dicey area to muck around with and comes with consequences.
> ...



As an Eu citizen you are entitled to receive long term benefits from the UKwhen you move to another EU country if you were already recieving them before you leave. 
This comes from the UK not from the Spanish social security and can be paid either into a UK bank account or to a bank in your country of residence.

regards Veronica


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

DROOBY said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Afraid to say that as far as i'm aware you are entitled to no benefits here as you have not contributed to the Spanish social security system and the Uk side of things i think that you are not entitled to uk benefit either if you no longer live there.
> This i suppose depends on whether you stay listed in uk or in spain it is a very dicey area to muck around with and comes with consequences.
> ...


There are some exceptions, not sure what they are... disability may be one of them?????

The Pensions thing is a minefield from what I can gather, but this forum does get a visit from DWPinspain occasionally who is based in the British consulate in Alicante, he seems to know his stuff, so maybe he´ll cast the vote LOL!!!!

Jo x


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

twice now slagging of disabled your either a troll or sick either way theres no place on the forum for people like yourself
anyway ignorance must be your downfull one day as sure as hell !


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

OK, maybe a bit nasty and you may have a good case(even tough you mentioned you were party animals) but there are 2.4 million people on incapacity benefit in the UK and it costs the treasury 7 billion a year. I am pretty sure that the majority can work, ha even though there are no jobs now.

Probably a good thing it is difficult to claim abroad eh? Better to be claiming in the sun than that stinking Island. But, the benefits sytem in the UK is one of the reasons the Island is a stinking Island.

Sorry if I sound bitter. I should not be blaming the players, I should be blaming the system.

Good luck claiming your benefits abroad if you are genuinely ill then you are entitled. If you are not "mental ill" etc, well then shame on you.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

maxd said:


> OK, maybe a bit nasty and you may have a good case(even tough you mentioned you were party animals) but there are 2.4 million people on incapacity benefit in the UK and it costs the treasury 7 billion a year. I am pretty sure that the majority can work, ha even though there are no jobs now.
> 
> Probably a good thing it is difficult to claim abroad eh? Better to be claiming in the sun than that stinking Island. But, the benefits sytem in the UK is one of the reasons the Island is a stinking Island.
> 
> ...


What on earth are you talking about 
Sure there are people that claim improperly, but that is no reason to gto tarring people with the same brush.
This is an serious enquiry from a new member, and lets either answer her question not discuss your feelings about the system overall

To the OP, yes if you are claiming incapacity then you can transfer it, but not all elements are transferrable, so check

And yes, both of you have to register as foreigners (residency)


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

*Disability Benefits*

I was told that my daughter would lose her income support. Her disability living allowance would continue but only if she came back within six months. A difficult situation and does not help disabled people who have to go with their parents. However I was told if they returned back to UK then they have to be reassessed again and they could get their money if they stayed away longer then six months.


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> What on earth are you talking about
> Sure there are people that claim improperly, but that is no reason to gto tarring people with the same brush.
> This is an serious enquiry from a new member, and lets either answer her question not discuss your feelings about the system overall
> 
> ...



THANKS for deleting the post that were well uncalled for 
some people have nothing better to do in life
i feel theres no place on here for people like this to be honest.
if i was in charge of the button as you are well say no more


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

*Benefits*



jkchawner said:


> THANKS for deleting the post that were well uncalled for
> some people have nothing better to do in life
> i feel theres no place on here for people like this to be honest.
> if i was in charge of the button as you are well say no more


It is sad that a lot of people feel so bad about people claiming benefits. Disabled adults don't get many choices and it would be better for them to live in the sun and sea then to sit at home in cold because they can't afford heating.

It did make me wonder about what help if any would they get in Spain but not financial help. Will they get any help whatsoever to work etc.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

carnosa said:


> It is sad that a lot of people feel so bad about people claiming benefits. Disabled adults don't get many choices and it would be better for them to live in the sun and sea then to sit at home in cold because they can't afford heating.
> 
> It did make me wonder about what help if any would they get in Spain but not financial help. Will they get any help whatsoever to work etc.


Carnosa,
I know that Once and La Caixa both run foundations to give working opportunities to the disabled, and also there's a lot done by local ayuntamientos but cannot confirm for you I'm afraid if that's only for nationals....sorry!
Tallulah.x


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Carnosa,
> I know that Once and La Caixa both run foundations to give working opportunities to the disabled, and also there's a lot done by local ayuntamientos but cannot confirm for you I'm afraid if that's only for nationals....sorry!
> Tallulah.x


I see you are in Galicia. How lovely. I just need to find something for her to do because I can't work without her having something to do. Apart from that she needs to make friends. She has made none in UK and there are no opportunities here either.


----------



## DWPinSpain (Mar 2, 2009)

Hello

You can continue to receive DLA abroad but only the care component. The mobility component will be stopped. If you want up-to-date info on this then go to the disability section of the Direct Gov website. You can also continue to receive incapacity benefit as long as it's the contribution-based version and not the means-tested version. If it is the means-tested version you may find that your DLA will also stop after a period of time.

Any means-tested benefits you have e.g. income support are not exportable.

This is only general information, you must get confirmation of your individual case from the office that pays your benefit. For DLA contact the Pensions, Disability and Carer's Service at [email protected]. For all other benefits you can call the International Pension Centre on 0191 218 7777.

Please plan it carefully before you come and make sure you know exactly what you will get while in Spain.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

*benefits*



DWPinSpain said:


> Hello
> 
> You can continue to receive DLA abroad but only the care component. The mobility component will be stopped. If you want up-to-date info on this then go to the disability section of the Direct Gov website. You can also continue to receive incapacity benefit as long as it's the contribution-based version and not the means-tested version. If it is the means-tested version you may find that your DLA will also stop after a period of time.
> 
> ...



I did ask a welfare officer and she gave me the details but I will check again. thanks.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

carnosa said:


> I see you are in Galicia. How lovely. I just need to find something for her to do because I can't work without her having something to do. Apart from that she needs to make friends. She has made none in UK and there are no opportunities here either.


where are you in the uk at the moment, and where are you thinking of moving to in spain. it is`worth knowing that some places are more wheel chair friendly than others, ask one who knows, as my wife needs one to get about. griz


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

*Disability*



griz616 said:


> where are you in the uk at the moment, and where are you thinking of moving to in spain. it is`worth knowing that some places are more wheel chair friendly than others, ask one who knows, as my wife needs one to get about. griz


My daughter disability is a learning disability otherwise she is normal apart from the fact that she seems younger. It is mainly her Education or lack of it. She is more capable I am sure. I have no idea what area maybe somewhere I can find work. My sister lives in Malaga but she has money. I might just come for a few months so I can improve my Spanish.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

carnosa said:


> My daughter disability is a learning disability otherwise she is normal apart from the fact that she seems younger. It is mainly her Education or lack of it. She is more capable I am sure. I have no idea what area maybe somewhere I can find work. My sister lives in Malaga but she has money. I might just come for a few months so I can improve my Spanish.


Hi Carnosa,
You may feel being closer to your sister then in Malaga will give you that initial support...do you think she could pop down to the ayuntamiento for you and maybe check if they have any connections to ONGs (organizaciones non gubermentales) in the area who may be able to help?

Tallulah.x


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

*disability*



My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Hi Carnosa,
> You may feel being closer to your sister then in Malaga will give you that initial support...do you think she could pop down to the ayuntamiento for you and maybe check if they have any connections to ONGs (organizaciones non gubermentales) in the area who may be able to help?
> 
> Tallulah.x


I can speak more Spanish then she does. I joined a disability forum once and many said there was no help but there is none here either,


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

*she loves singing*



carnosa said:


> i see you are in galicia. How lovely. I just need to find something for her to do because i can't work without her having something to do. Apart from that she needs to make friends. She has made none in uk and there are no opportunities here either.


she wants to do drama and singing.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

carnosa said:


> she wants to do drama and singing.


You may have already visited this website, but if not here it is, for the Ayuntamiento de Malaga :

http://www.malaga.eu telephone no. 952135000

It lists all sorts of departments and organisations (plus telephone numbers) etc so hopefully you can get in touch with someone there who can point you in the right direction.

Tallulah.x


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

*fantastic*



My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> You may have already visited this website, but if not here it is, for the Ayuntamiento de Malaga :
> 
> http://www.malaga.eu telephone no. 952135000
> 
> ...


I will try it otherwise there is always the Bacrcelona website but it would be nice to spend some time with my sister because she is 70 this year.


----------



## Leeti (Mar 16, 2009)

Maxd, who mentioned they were party animals? Not sure who your refering to there? Just to make it clear, i am on disability for genuine reasons (not that i think i have to explain myself) I go through HELL with my illness and up untill nearly dying from it i had my own business from the age of 16. Which i had to give up so if i could give up disability n start up again i would. Iv been ill for 6years now and thats the first time iv come across someone so angry about something they dont understand! I came on here for advice so that id be doing the right thing! I wont be coming on this site again.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Leeti - please stay with us. You should not take any notice of those type of comments. I have had three heart attacks, four strokes and take each day as a bonus. Proud of your spirit!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

*"*



Leeti said:


> Maxd, who mentioned they were party animals? Not sure who your refering to there? Just to make it clear, i am on disability for genuine reasons (not that i think i have to explain myself) I go through HELL with my illness and up untill nearly dying from it i had my own business from the age of 16. Which i had to give up so if i could give up disability n start up again i would. Iv been ill for 6years now and thats the first time iv come across someone so angry about something they dont understand! I came on here for advice so that id be doing the right thing! I wont be coming on this site again.



leeti
i think u will find that was directed ay me !
here is my background for those of u who think that u no all about disabilllty
i left school at agead 15 yes one whose age fell in to the magic category
i took a full time cleaning job in are city centre showcase new built hypermarket. i has the pi%* took out of me for 2 years by school mates etc but hey i had a job ! at 18 years old i took a training course in electronics and did not like it so left that for a job in fresha bread a massive bakery in the east midlands. worked there untill i was 22 which was when i had my first daughter. after her birth me and the mrs worked out that we could not manage on £110 per week for 12 hr 5 day a week nights. and since then untill the age of 40 i have always been self employed. now i have been diagnosed with a very rare illness that affects only a handfull of people per year. its a real horrable illness that also affects your stance (curves your spine) its called ankolising spondolitus. i still work to this day even though i dont have to.
my condition is made worse by the cold weather in the uk hence my reason to want to get out of the uk asap
but what bugs me the most is when u get some pratt who comes on here and slags off thoughs who rightly so deserves help and still refuse it as long as poss.
take my advice and listen good !
we no we are in need of help and never ask !
we no we cant do it but always try without asking for help !
we think and look at those around us who can move without pain and laugh and joke without a care in the world and wish it was us !

when they come on here or other places were ever it may be and slag off the less fortunate than themselfs for no good reason !
they are the ones with the disability not us !
think about it
god bless


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

maxd said:


> OK, maybe a bit nasty and you may have a good case(even tough you mentioned you were party animals) but there are 2.4 million people on incapacity benefit in the UK and it costs the treasury 7 billion a year. I am pretty sure that the majority can work, ha even though there are no jobs now.
> 
> Probably a good thing it is difficult to claim abroad eh? Better to be claiming in the sun than that stinking Island. But, the benefits sytem in the UK is one of the reasons the Island is a stinking Island.
> 
> ...


u understand nothing mate i put my anger on the backburner now your upsetting others as well shame on you.
hope it makes you feel real good with yourself and lets all hope u have a s$%* day


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

People, I have dealt with that, lets not let it take over a good thread with useful discussion.


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> People, I have dealt with that, lets not let it take over a good thread with useful discussion.


yes you are right.
just that it upsets me and now other members as well.
thats the last word on the subject from myself anyhow thats what they want more than likely and im not grabbing the bait.
cheers stravinsky and sorry for venting my anger about this again


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> yes you are right.
> just that it upsets me and now other members as well.
> thats the last word on the subject from myself anyhow thats what they want more than likely and im not grabbing the bait.
> cheers stravinsky and sorry for venting my anger about this again


Hi Shaun,

How are the plans coming along? Still burning the midnight oil with wine aplenty?

Tallulah.x


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Hi Shaun,
> 
> How are the plans coming along? Still burning the midnight oil with wine aplenty?
> 
> Tallulah.x


lol trying to get a flight is proving a nightmare but we will get there as i said i may even have to get the raleigh chopper out 
so if u see a middle aged bold headed guy on a chopper in alicante u no its me  hows the back ?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> lol trying to get a flight is proving a nightmare but we will get there as i said i may even have to get the raleigh chopper out
> so if u see a middle aged bold headed guy on a chopper in alicante u no its me  hows the back ?


LOL!! You can always part exchange it for a donkey when you get here ...should fit right in then!

Tallulah.x


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> hows the back ?


Thanks for asking!! Still a bit stiff, but easing up - out in the garden yesterday with hubby laying cement and stonework around the house! Bit like you really (although not with your terrible condition, mine's just the after effects of a car accident a few years ago) but I just try and do as much as possible and keep going! Rock on!!!

Tallulah.x


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Thanks for asking!! Still a bit stiff, but easing up - out in the garden yesterday with hubby laying cement and stonework around the house! Bit like you really (although not with your terrible condition, mine's just the after effects of a car accident a few years ago) but I just try and do as much as possible and keep going! Rock on!!!
> 
> Tallulah.x


your asking for trouble chill out and party


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> your asking for trouble chill out and party


Plan to....hot bubble bath, glass of wine and if I'm a very good girl, a massage!!

Tallulah.x


----------

